# one-touch up rear windows on 2001 allroads?



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

Question for 2001 allroaders: are your rear windows one-touch up? According to the Audi spec sheet I found on audiworld.com they are not, but I just saw them on an allroad the (2nd) owner swore was a 2001.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

'01 and one touch on all windows. . the fronts don't work so well, but yeah


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

From the audiworld forum, it sounds like they all do. Someone also mentioned there was a TSB that added one-touch up on the rears.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

01 here....one touch up's all the way around.....even my windshield


----------

